# vdr-streamdev server Remote OSD

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe meinen VLC mit folgenden USE Flags bauen lassen:

```
media-video/vlc-2.0.3  USE="X a52 aac alsa avcodec avformat cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt gnome ieee1394 jack libnotify mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png portaudio postproc pulseaudio qt4 sdl sse svg swscale truetype udev vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -bluray -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac (-direct2d) -directfb (-directx) (-dshow) -dvb (-dxva2) -egl -fbosd -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnutls -growl -httpd (-ios-vout) -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx) (-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) -matroska (-media-library) -modplug -mtp -musepack (-neon) -omxil -optimisememory -oss -projectm -pvr -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -sid -skins -speex -sqlite -switcher -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vlm (-waveout) (-win32codecs) (-wingdi) -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi"
```

ich rufe vlc wie folgt auf:

```
vlc --sub-filter="remoteosd" --rmtosd-host=myvdr --rmtosd-port=20001 --no-rmtosd-vnc-polling --no-rmtosd-mouse-events --rmtosd-key-events --rmtosd-alpha=255 --tcp-caching=2000 tcp://myvd

```

Leider wird kein OSD angezeigt. Mein Taste fürs OSD ist nicht von vlc belegt. Trotzdem geht es nicht...

Klappt es bei jemandem?

----------

